# Σύντομο σχόλιο περί ημιμάθειας (ή ο Αντώνης Πανούτσος ξαναχτυπά)



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Ομολογώ ότι αισθάνομαι κάπως άβολα που βγάζω στην αναφορά τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο αθλητικογράφο Αντώνη Πανούτσο. Αφενός γιατί είναι πολύ αντικειμενικότερος στα κείμενά του π.χ. από τον ομόσταβλο και ομόδοξο συνάδελφο και συνήθη επαγγελματικό παρτεναίρ του, αφετέρου γιατί είναι από τους λίγους Έλληνες αθλητικογράφους που έχουν ανοίξει βιβλία (και μάλιστα αρκετά) στη ζωή τους.

Ωστόσο, μερικά πράγματα δεν είναι δυνατό να περάσουν ασχολίαστα. Ο περί ού ο λόγος αθλητικογράφος διανθίζει συχνά τα κείμενά του και με κάποιες ας πούμε ιστορικές αναφορές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μάλλον κι αυτός θεωρεί μεγάλη αμαρτία να τσεκάρει σε βιβλίο ή στο διαδίκτυο (μια Βίκι ρε παιδί μου) αν αυτό που ετοιμάζεται να γράψει είναι ακριβές. Θα μου πείτε ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των αναγνωστών του δεν πρόκειται να πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτε απολύτως. Μπορεί, αλλά...

Στο σημερινό του άρθρο στην αθλητική εφημερίδα SportDay (http://www.sday.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=36063&autid=12&sn=13) και πριν περάσει στον σχολιασμό της αθλητικής επικαιρότητας, ο Α. Πανούτσος κάνει μια αναφορά στο γνωστό φιλμ του Μπεσσόν για την Ιωάννα της Λωρραίνης. Επισημαίνει, λοιπόν, ότι "αν κάποιος θέλει να δει την ταινία, ας κρατάει και το τηλεκοντρόλ στο χέρι για να τη βλέπει στο fast forward και να πατάει το play όταν στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται ο Μάλκοβιτς, ο οποίος παίζει με πολύ περίεργη προσέγγιση τον ρόλο του *Dauphin*. *Δηλαδή, του διαδόχου του θρόνου, που κάποιος περίεργος Ελληνας γλωσσολόγος το μετέφρασε σε «δελφίνος» και νομίζεις ότι ακούς να μιλάνε όχι για διάδοχο, αλλά για τον Ιωάννη Μελισσανίδη με ολόσωμο στην πισίνα*" (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου). 

Τώρα βέβαια δεν χρειάζονται και πάρα πολλά για να θεμελιωθεί η άποψη ότι η απόδοση "δελφίνος" είναι ακριβής, ιστορική, εδραιωμένη και ό,τι άλλο θέλετε. Όπως λέει και η γαλλική Βίκι "Ce surnom vient du fait que de nombreux comtes du Viennois ont porté comme second prénom Dauphin... (Delphinus en latin), qui représente un animal marin, rappelle les liens forts du Dauphiné avec la Provence et donc la Méditerranée...
Les héritiers du trône de France portaient le titre de dauphin, depuis que, en 1349, Humbert II du Viennois avait vendu sa seigneurie d'Albon et du Viennois (appelé par la suite Dauphiné) au roi de France Philippe VI de Valois, à la condition que l'héritier portât le titre de dauphin." Κι εδώ που τα λέμε καταχρηστικά τα παραθέτω όλα αυτά μια και το θέμα έχει ήδη απασχολήσει τη Λεξιλογία, με πρωτοβουλία του nickel και με εξίσου εκλεκτές προσθήκες από τον Earion (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6253&highlight=Dauphin). Εκεί μπορείτε να βρείτε τόσο δελφίνια σε θυρεούς και άλλα εμβλήματα που δεν θα μείνει απορία σε κανέναν.

Οπότε, ο Πανούτσος ούτε βιβλίο σκέφτηκε ν' ανοίξει, ούτε να τσεκάρει τη Λεξιλογία, ούτε τη Βίκι, μα ούτε καν και κανένα λεξικό (το ΛΝΕΓ ας πούμε έχει αναλυτική εξήγηση στο λήμμα "δελφίνος"). Προτίμησε να εμμείνει στην εκδοχή του "περίεργου Ελληνα γλωσσολόγου" και καθάρισε. 

Βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται για το πρώτο (και ούτε καν για το χειρότερο) αμάρτημα του συμπαθούς αθλητικογράφου. Μεταξύ άλλων:

- έχει παρουσιάσει τον Ελ Σιντ περίπου ως γκόμενο της Ισαβέλλας της Καστίλλης, μολονότι ο πρώτος πέθανε 351 χρονάκια πριν γεννηθεί η δεύτερη (αυτό κι αν είναι ταξίδι μέσα στο χρόνο).

- βάζει, αντί του Οκταβιανού Αυγούστου, ως Ρωμαίο ηγέτη που κλαίγεται μετά το στραπάτσο του Τευτοβούργιου Δρυμού (και τον αποδεκατισμό των 3 λεγεώνων του Π. Κ. Βάρου από τους Γερμανούς του Αρμίνιου) τον... Ιούλιο Καίσαρα, ο οποίος μας είχε τελειώσει από το 44 π.Χ. (η Μάχη του Τευτοβούργιου Δριμού έγινε το 9 μ.Χ.).


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2011)

Με συγχωρείτε, εγώ, χμμ... μάλλον κάτι έχω χάσει... Ο Μελισσανίδης δεν ήταν της γυμναστικής; Τι γυρεύει στην πισίνα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2011)

Σωστά ξέρεις, αλλά ένας *περίεργος Έλληνας αθλητικογράφος* κάνει έναν περίεργο συσχετισμό προφανώς.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2011)

Earion said:


> Με συγχωρείτε, εγώ, χμμ... μάλλον κάτι έχω χάσει... Ο Μελισσανίδης δεν ήταν της γυμναστικής; Τι γυρεύει στην πισίνα;



Καταρχήν τίποτε! Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι, εκτός των "πονηρών" συνειρμών που απορρέουν από μάτσο φιλοσοφίες, ο Πανούτσος πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε φωτογράφηση του Μελισσανίδη με μαγιό (υποθέσεις κάνω, κάτι υπάρχει στο βάθος της μνήμης μου, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχω τη διάθεση να κάνω έρευνα για το θέμα). Τέσπα, άγνωστες οι βουλές του κυρίου.

Έδιτ: με πρόλαβε η Αλεξάνδρα και νομίζω ότι η υπόθεσή της είναι βάσιμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Ξέρει τι γράφει ο Πασαλιμανιώτης...


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2011)

Ρογήρε, πολύ καλό -με δυσκολία κρατιέμαι να μη σου το κλέψω :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ρογήρε, πολύ καλό -με δυσκολία κρατιέμαι να μη σου το κλέψω :)



Και δεν το κλέβεις το ρημάδι...;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Με φωτοτεκμηρίωση, παρακαλώ...


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2011)

Εννοείς φωτο του Πανούτσου; Αν έχεις καμιά καλή, στείλε :)

Ρογήρε, βρήκα το άρθρο που λες για τον Ελ Σιντ και την Ισαβέλα κι έχει κι άλλο λάθος -η Ισαβέλα δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κανένα τάμα για την απελευθέρωση της *Καστίλης*, όπως λέει ο Πανούτσος, γιατί η Καστίλη ήταν αιώνες ελεύθερη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Εννοούσα φωτό του Μελισσανίδη με μαγιό από τον λίνκο πιο πάνω.
Σοφιστικέ φωτό του Πανούτσου,  εδώ...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2011)

sarant said:


> Εννοείς φωτο του Πανούτσου; Αν έχεις καμιά καλή, στείλε :)
> 
> Ρογήρε, βρήκα το άρθρο που λες για τον Ελ Σιντ και την Ισαβέλα κι έχει κι άλλο λάθος -η Ισαβέλα δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κανένα τάμα για την απελευθέρωση της *Καστίλης*, όπως λέει ο Πανούτσος, γιατί η Καστίλη ήταν αιώνες ελεύθερη.



Μπράβο αρχηγέ! ;) Ρίχτα όλα τώρα που είναι η ευκαιρία!

[άμα βρεις και το άρθρο για τον Αρμίνιο και τον Βάρο... Το είχε γράψει μετά τη μεταγραφή του Λεωνίδα Καμπάνταη στην Αρμίνια του Μπίλεφελντ, άρα το καλοκαίρι του 2007 ή λίγο μετά]


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2011)

Αμ δεν το βρίσκω με τίποτα...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2011)

sarant said:


> Αμ δεν το βρίσκω με τίποτα...



Ούτε και γω... Και δοκίμασα σχεδόν όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς στην αναζήτηση (Καίσαρα, Βάρο, Καμπάνταη, Αρμίνια κ.λπ.).


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 29, 2011)

Ο Πανούτσος φαίνεται ν'απάντησε:

Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι πήρα mail που αναφερόντουσαν στο «δελφίνος» που έγραψα ότι χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά σαν όρος για τον «επίδοξο διάδοχο» ότι είναι ακριβής μετάφραση από το γαλλικό «dauphin», με το δελφίνι να είναι το εραλδικό σύμβολο στο coat of arms των διαδόχων του γαλλικού θρόνου. Το θέμα, όμως, δεν είναι για ποιο λόγο το έχουν οι Γάλλοι, αλλά πόσο νόημα βγαίνει στα ελληνικά. Πρώτον, γιατί το δελφίνι υπάρχει μόνο στο ουδέτερο και μετά πάμε στα «δελφίνα», «δελφίνα μου» και «Τι σου κάνω, δελφίνα μου;», που δεν τα λένε ούτε στο «Παλαμάρι του Βαρκάρη», και ότι αν το πάμε έτσι, ο Bonnie Prince Charles, the Pretender to the Throne, θα έπρεπε στα ελληνικά να δίνει τον όρο «Προσποιητής». Και σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να ζητήσω βοήθεια από το κοινό: γιατί το «pretender» δεν είναι ακριβώς το «σφετεριστής». Για όσους διεκδικούσαν τον θρόνο αδικαιολόγητα, στα ελληνικά είχαμε έναν άλλον όρο, που έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι να θυμηθώ και δεν μπορώ. (Πηγή)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό σκέφτηκα πως ο Πανούτσος θα'κανε καλύτερο τιμ με τον Στάθη, παρά με τον Καρπετόπουλο. Ειδικά αν συντονιστής αναλάμβανε η άλλη ιστορικάρα, ο Καμπουράκης...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2011)

Σπάει το κεφάλι του να θυμηθεί κάτι που υποτίθεται ότι ήξερε; Λεξικό ν' ανοίξει είναι μεγάλη αμαρτία, ε;

pretender = n. - διεκδικητής ή μνηστήρας (θρόνου)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2011)

«το δελφίνι υπάρχει μόνο στο ουδέτερο»: ο (αρσενικός) *δελφίς* ή *δελφίν* (_του δελφίνος_) υπάρχει από την _Ιλιάδα_. Ορίστε.
«ο Bonnie Prince Charles, the Pretender to the Throne»: _Bonnie Prince *Charlie*_ το χαϊδευτικό. Αλλά δικαιολογημένος, μέχρι και τα γκουγκλοβιβλία κάνουν λάθη. Λέω να το μεταφράσουμε «Ωραίος Πρίγκιπας Τσάρλι» αυτό («Κάρολος Εδουάρδος» στα επίσημα).
«θα έπρεπε στα ελληνικά να δίνει τον όρο Προσποιητής»: Για τον «Νεαρό Μνηστήρα του Θρόνου» με πρόλαβαν.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 29, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας τα κατορθώματα του Πρίγκηπα Τσάρλι, αντί για όμορφο θα τον αποκαλούσα μορφονιό. Πρίγκηπας Τσάρλι ο μορφονιός...


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

The Great Pretender (call me Ishmael sports journalist:-D) - Sam Cooke


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 13, 2014)

*Tuez-les tous, Dieu reconnaîtra les siens και λαθοθηρίας το ανάγνωσμα...*

Ενημέρωση με σημερινό μαργαριτάρι. Αντιγράφω την ανάρτησή μου στο ΦΜΠ.


Ο Αντώνης Πανούτσος είναι ένας από τους σχετικά λιγοστούς αθλητικογράφους που έχει διαβάσει αρκετά στη ζωή του, μεταξύ των άλλων και Ιστορία. Έχει, όμως, την κακή συνήθεια να μην ελέγχει ποτέ (μα ποτέ) τα όσα ιστορικής φύσης αναφέρει παρεμπιπτόντως στα κείμενά του. Έτσι, μετά την ερωτική σχέση Ελ Σιντ και Ισαβέλλας της Καστίλλης (μολονότι 3,5 αιώνες χωρίζουν τον θάνατο του Ροντρίγο Ντίαθ ντε Μπιμπάρ - 1099 - και τη γέννηση της Ισαβέλλας της Καθολικής - 1451), τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα - αντί του Οκταβιανού Αυγούστου - να ζητεί πίσω από τον Βάρο τις λεγεώνες που χάθηκαν στον Τευτοβούργιο Δρυμό (το 9 μ.Χ, πάνω από μισό αιώνα μετά τη δολοφονία του Καίσαρα) και τους ισχυρισμούς ότι ο όρος "Δελφίνος" είναι ελληνική πατέντα, νέο μαργαριτάρι προστέθηκε στον κατάλογο: "Στην λογική του Σιμόν ντε Μονφόρ που στην κατάληψη της Καρκανσόν (sic) όταν του είπαν πως μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τους αιρετικούς απάντησε «Σφάξτε τους όλους και αφήστε τον Θεό να ξεχωρίσει»".

Για να μην μπερδεύονται όσοι τυχόν δεν γνωρίζουν τα δραματικά γεγονότα της Σταυροφορίας κατά των Kαθαρών (περ. 1209-1229): η περιβόητη φράση "Σκοτώστε τους όλους κι ο Θεός θα ξεχωρίσει τους δικούς του" («Tuez-les tous, Dieu reconnaîtra les siens.»/ «Cædite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius.») φέρεται να ειπώθηκε όχι βέβαια μετά την κατάληψη της Καρκασσόν, αλλά της Μπεζιέ (1209). Και δεν αποδίδεται στον ντε φάκτο στρατιωτικό αρχηγό της σταυροφορίας, τον Σίμωνα του Μονφόρ, αλλά στον παπικό λεγάτο Αρνάλδο Αμαλάριχο, ηγούμενο της μονής του Σιτώ. Υποτίθεται ότι ήταν η απάντησή του στην ερώτηση των στρατιωτών που δεν ήξεραν τι να κάνουν με τον πληθυσμό της πόλης που κατέλαβαν και πώς θα ξεχωρίσουν τους καλούς καθολικούς από τους δυϊστές αιρετικούς.

Δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι η φράση ειπώθηκε πραγματικά. Την αναφέρει μία μόνο πηγή της εποχής, ο Γερμανός κιστερκιανός μοναχός Καισάριος του Χάιστερμπαχ. Δυστυχώς, ακόμη κι αν η φράση δεν ειπώθηκε ποτέ, εκφράζει απόλυτα το πνεύμα των νικητών και τα γεγονότα. Θανατώθηκε ο πληθυσμός της πόλης στο σύνολό του.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
*Dieu reconnaîtra les siens / God will recognize his own = Ο Θεός θα αναγνωρίσει τους δικούς του :)
*
*Albigensian Crusade*






Embrasse-les tous,
Dieu reconnaîtra le sien!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 13, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> [h=1]Dieu reconnaîtra les siens / God will recognize his own = Ο Θεός θα αναγνωρίσει τους δικούς του :)[/h]



Ο καλός ο μοδεράτορας όλα τα ελέγχει, όλα τα βρίσκει κι όλα τα κατατάσσει! [λες να το βάλουμε εκεί;]


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Ο καλός ο μοδεράτορας όλα τα ελέγχει, όλα τα βρίσκει κι όλα τα κατατάσσει! [λες να το βάλουμε εκεί;]



Κάνε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι τα εξάχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, τάζω σου. :) 
Εκεί πρέπει να βάλουμε τον Μπρασένς, γιατί εκείνο το βιντεάκι δεν υπάρχει πια. Πάω.


----------

